

Google Analytics Intelligence - LostInTheWoods
http://analytics.blogspot.com/2009/11/new-feature-spotlight-analytics.html

======
aditya
Is this in private beta or available to everyone? I don't see intelligence in
"My customizations"...

~~~
avibryant
It's been slowly rolled out over the last couple of weeks. I'm guessing
everyone will have it by the end of the month or so.

